# Network issues?



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wandering if anyone else was having any data issues this morning, as I can't seem to get 4G.

In southwestern PA if anyone was interested.


----------



## cckeeler (Jul 25, 2011)

I have no data so far this morning here in Utah.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gregg0829 (Aug 24, 2011)

No 4G here in Connecticut.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Glad to know it's not just me, as I was doing some UV testing and that's when I lost 4G. Good luck to everyone getting it back!


----------



## ufkal (Jun 15, 2011)

Just now getting 3g in St. Louis. Took hours just to get 3g. 4G still spotty.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

No data at all in Cleveland


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

No 4G, no 3G. Data is MIA in the PNW. Most upset.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

No data whatsoever in Nashville


----------



## ufkal (Jun 15, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> No data at all in Cleveland


And here I am at the airport on my way to Cleveland. Will be no fun with no data...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

No 4G or 3G here in Fargo, ND for about 3 hours now. God damn Verizon!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Had nothing here in WI this morning, 3g or LTE. Have 3g back again, but still no LTE.

EDIT: Just checked LTE, LTE is back here in WI.


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

There is a known outage for 3G 4G and 1x primarily in East and some Midwest call Verizon they will tell ya..

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------



## Nowerlater (Oct 10, 2011)

No 4g or 3g in Cincinnati

Edit:Now I have 3g and sporadic 4g
Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

ufkal said:


> And here I am at the airport on my way to Cleveland. Will be no fun with no data...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Throw wifi on. Might be able to score an unsecured network if your lucky
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

No data since morning, Charleston SC


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

wiseguychacon said:


> There is a known outage for 3G 4G and 1x primarily in East and some Midwest call Verizon they will tell ya..
> 
> Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


Eh, I have you guys to help me confirm stuff. I would much rather come here and get all these answers in 10 minutes than sit on the phone, on hold, with Verizon for an hour or so to be told the same thing.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

Full 3G and 4G here in Norwalk, CT.


----------



## dug-e-fresh (Nov 10, 2011)

Same here... up to now, all morning I had no data. Baltimore, MD


----------



## iPois0n (Jan 12, 2012)

No 4G or 3G here in Fargo, ND for about 3 hours now. God damn Verizon!

EDIT: 4G is back now but still no 4G.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Vashuntrak (Feb 9, 2012)

3G and LTE both went down for a while here. We now have LTE back in the three square feet of the building that get it, but still no 3G.

East Tennessee.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

No 4g northwest arkansas

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Vashuntrak said:


> 3G and LTE both went down for a while here. We now have LTE back in the three square feet of the building that get it, but still no 3G.
> 
> East Tennessee.


I have seen glimpses of 4G here in Nashville. But it vanishes as fast as it came.


----------



## sgravel (Dec 22, 2011)

Verizon is having problems again based on an article I read. Intermittent 4g in albany ny.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

Yeah bro my 4g in Detroit is crapping out! I'm pissed! Since 730 this morning on and off so I just switched to straight 3g.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## skaman9876 (Dec 29, 2011)

3g appears to be back here in Illinois, 4g is spotty or non existent... Verizon needs to figure it out these outages are horribly annoying, and make work very difficult.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

No 4g/3g in blacksburg,va on 4.04 radios. Reflashed 4.04 radios and got 3g back.


----------



## jrobi25 (Aug 3, 2011)

None here in Mobile, AL

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/22/verizon-4g-lte-outage-hitting-parts-of-the-us/

Confirmation from Verizon at least.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Interesting that they say 3g is fine. Its definitely not working for me.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> Interesting that they say 3g is fine. Its definitely not working for me.


"However, we're hearing reports that 3G is down for customers as well in some areas."

I haz no 3G either


----------



## SpectrumView (Feb 14, 2012)

No LTE in San Diego, 3G is working though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> "However, we're hearing reports that 3G is down for customers as well in some areas."
> 
> I haz no 3G either


I saw that, but I think that engadget was reporting that, VZW's official word was 3g is fine.

Another weird thing, my gnex has no data at all, but my wife has 3g on her tbolt.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Schoat333 said:


> I saw that, but I think that engadget was reporting that, VZW's official word was 3g is fine.
> 
> Another weird thing, my gnex has no data at all, but my wife has 3g on her tbolt.


My wife's 3G is fine on her D3 as well. Weirdness


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> My wife's 3G is fine on her D3 as well. Weirdness


I still have 3g as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

RMarkwald said:


> Had nothing here in WI this morning, 3g or LTE. Have 3g back again, but still no LTE.
> 
> EDIT: Just checked LTE, LTE is back here in WI.


I'm in SE WI and my data is flaky at best. Normally a solid 3G & spotty LTE but as of right now I don't have either. Thank goodness for WiFi.


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

I never lost data at all on the Nexus but my brother did on his Bionic. Both in Chicago.


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

lost data between ~7:40am and 9:00am in Cochran GA. I've never had 4g in my area but this sudden loss of 3g was a big wtf moment for me.


----------



## mkloharry (Aug 31, 2011)

I have 4g for the first time this morning 50 miles west of Milwaukee full bars.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

No 4g in nj next to nyc

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

4g back up in West Philly

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

4G back in Pittsburgh.


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

4g just came back in Cleveland too.


----------



## 10aosmer (Nov 10, 2011)

Went out on my drive to work, about 7:45. Had no data at all. Back on about 15 mins ago here in Lansing, Mi.


----------



## killakrez (Dec 26, 2011)

3g only for me in Los Angeles

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

3G only in San Diego.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Worjosh19 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yep messed up in Massachusetts also









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akoolive (Jul 12, 2011)

Spotty coverage in Georgia

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jordanetodd (Sep 25, 2011)

just got 3g back, though it's painfully slow, here in Anaheim, CA.


----------



## sprovo (Dec 29, 2011)

4g back in NY

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## daman215 (Feb 12, 2012)

4g back in philly


----------



## jr313 (Jun 10, 2011)

4g back in the 313!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cornelious1212 (Nov 29, 2011)

4g back in San Diego.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

3G only south of philly


----------

